

Show HN: Synctuary, secure cloud file sync, released with $1 promo pricing - rahvee
http://www.conceptblossom.com

======
rahvee
They're presently offering the "host your own" variety, but promising to
release a hosted and/or manage-your-keys solution this summer.

